# Brick Mason needed



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a knee wall that needs bricked for a Florida room and my brick layer is on vacation at that time.

Anyone that can do this and is interested call me.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Try Terry Davis with Davis Masonry. 232-6246. Maybe he can help.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i have a great guy if you dont have one lined out already


----------

